# Steam Engine: Temperature factors of resistance



## Alex (27/6/15)

http://www.steam-engine.org/tcr.asp

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dampmaskin (20/8/15)

A new calculator, also with TCR:
Wire Wizard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (27/11/15)

Maybe this isn't the place for this post but the op allowed me to discover this little bit of mathematic wizardry. I've been wondering what ohms I should be building for my mod, I was under the impression lower is better. Flavour and vapor aside it turns out the best ohms for my mod is actually higher.
Maybe this will help someone.
http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (27/11/15)

Bartart said:


> Maybe this isn't the place for this post but the op allowed me to discover this little bit of mathematic wizardry. I've been wondering what ohms I should be building for my mod, I was under the impression lower is better. Flavour and vapor aside it turns out the best ohms for my mod is actually higher.
> Maybe this will help someone.
> http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp



It is pretty much dependent on a large number of factors.
The modrange part of the Steam Engine calculator is equivalent to safety operating standards.
i.e. It is a guideline more than a stipulation.

I am recommended 0.4 Ohms for my mod, but with drippers I am not satisfied at all at 0.4 Ohms
My favorite is by far .25 Ohms and that is pretty much where and what I always build for.
At .25 I can run 44w - 60w comfortably and depending on the juice I am currently dripping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (2/12/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> It is pretty much dependent on a large number of factors.
> The modrange part of the Steam Engine calculator is equivalent to safety operating standards.
> i.e. It is a guideline more than a stipulation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice I'm very new to this and my subox mini will not fire that low. I've recently got a Koopor and a dripper which I'm running at .46 on a dual kanthal coil, but I find my ijust2 tank .5 ohm is tasting and blowing better so clearly I have work to do with the dripper. I have found higher watts on the koopor are better I'm up to 50 right now


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

Alex said:


> View attachment 30132
> 
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/tcr.asp


Wish I understood this it's as they say "All French to Me"


----------

